# Best food for puppies?



## Sam I Am (Dec 21, 2007)

My foster puppy who I might be keeping is a 3 month old, 4 lb malt/poodle mix. The rescue sent him to me with an almost full bag of Eagle Pack small and medium breed puppy food. I am not crazy about Eagle Pack (well, I do like the Holistic Selects, but this isn't the holistic type). 2 of my other dogs are on Evo, and my beagle mix eats California Natural. None are malts. What would be the best food to feed my little guy once the Eagle Pack is finished? When can you switch a small breed puppy to adult food? I have access to nearly all the premium dog foods, so that isn't a problem.


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

Alot of people on this forum use candidae or royal canin (spelling i know.. it's late where I am) - evo is supposed to be good too. I use nutrience but that's just because that is what is available in Australia  

Age of switching to adult food may depend on the dog (i.e. if they have stopped growing or are putting on too much weight or how much exercise they do), some people switch around 6 months, others at 8-12 months. I will most likely wait to switch till 8-12 months as Luna is quite slim  

Others might have more advice


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i use canidae lamb/rice. there are a lot of people who buy that brand here.... seems to be good stuff! LOL. but in my case, it's not as high in protein like others, so my dogs can handle it. massimo is on phenobarbital and it effects the liver, so we try to keep his protein around 20%. (yes i'm aware that canidae lamb/rice is 21% but it's very close LOL)

anyhoo, if you get him on an all stages food, there really should be no problem switching....i switched mini at 6 months.


----------



## BClover92 (Dec 23, 2007)

Really whatever you feed your other dogs would work. I suggest chicken soup for the dog lovers soul and canidae. I dont have a malt yet but any good food really works for any dog. you can get for mini breeds of most good brands too. 

Yes, the switching depends on the dog and such. ask your vet more on that and they should be able to help.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

If you want to keep them on something you already know the California Natural and the Evo are excellent. I feed mine raw but give them the Evo to snack on as well as Orijen. My Bull Terrier loves the California Natural.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Kosmo eats the Canidae Lamb too. He loves it and the size of the kibble is just right


----------

